# Junior Seau Found Dead



## Sunbiz1 (May 2, 2012)

Thoughts/prayers 4/his family and friends:
http://www.10news.com/news/30993007/detail.html


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 2, 2012)

That's crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2012)

Damn, I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 2, 2012)

It's being ruled as a suicide. About a year or two ago he drove himself off a cliff and said he fell asleep while other people were speculating it was a failed suicide attempt. It's a sad ending to a great football player.


----------



## ...... (May 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That's crazy.


Yea it is.
He always seemed like a stand up guy when I seen him on TV.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> It's being ruled as a suicide. About a year or two ago he drove himself off a cliff and said he fell asleep while other people were speculating it was a failed suicide attempt. It's a sad ending to a great football player.


 lol, i thought he played baseball.. yah, i'm a real sports nut..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

thats sucks 

RIP Junior


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 2, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> It's being ruled as a suicide. About a year or two ago he drove himself off a cliff and said he fell asleep while other people were speculating it was a failed suicide attempt. It's a sad ending to a great football player.


Which means his depression was either pre-existing or brought on by head injuries, hope it wasn't the latter.


----------



## kelly4 (May 2, 2012)

WOW! This one's for you Junior!.....


----------



## atidd11 (May 2, 2012)

Fucking moran if u ask me to kill yourself. Liked him as a player and it seems he was a good guy too!! Best wishes regardless


----------



## ipplaya (May 2, 2012)

"Every day, Junior Seau greeted his teammates and coaches with an energetic Hey, Buddy! It was genuine, enthusiastic and backed by his radiant smile. For four seasons, after every game he played, he would always find me in the locker room just to give me a big hug and squeeze tighter than anyone I remember. It was one of the many things I enjoyed about him. He was passionate about football and always spoke with great conviction. He may have been one of the most charismatic Patriots player in franchise history. I loved listening to him when he addressed an audience. I will never forget presenting him with his AFC Championship ring at Seaus Restaurant in San Diego before our game against the Chargers in 2008. It was a memorable moment shared by both Patriots and Chargers fans, who that day celebrated pregame together as Junior Seau fans. He was beloved in his hometown of San Diego and quickly became a fan favorite in New England. Today, the fans of the teams for which Junior played  San Diego, Miami and New England  lost more than a _legendary football player. We lost our Buddy. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and I extend my sincere condolences to his many friends and former teammates."
_
RIP #55
Junior Seau 
1969-2012

Edit* (i just notice this was my 55th post, thats some coincidence)


----------



## Amaximus (May 4, 2012)

Very sad he was so selfish. I feel sorry for his poor family.


----------



## Total Head (May 6, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Which means his depression was either pre-existing or brought on by head injuries, hope it wasn't the latter.



could have been both. the family is donating his brain to science so they can study the relationship between repeated concussions and extreme depression/suicide. it's really sad. this happens far too often with football players and boxers in particular.


----------

